
How to Grow Old: Bertrand Russell on What Makes a Fulfilling Life - laurex
https://www.brainpickings.org/2018/07/03/how-to-grow-old-bertrand-russell/
======
hassan_shaikley
He has a book called The Conquest of Happiness (
[http://russell-j.com/beginner/COH-
TEXT.HTM](http://russell-j.com/beginner/COH-TEXT.HTM)) that I would really
recommend. : )

He is definitely one of my favorite thinkers to have ever existed. There are
even some interviews of him you can still find on YouTube. ( :

